# can you brun .mov to DVD?



## jessman

AS in make a dvd that you pop in the dvd player? I have the option to either have high quality .mov files or have extreme bad quality mpeg and avi. didn't know if .mov played like any other video file when you make a video dvd


----------



## redsunx

nope, unless you want a data dvd just get a good converter that will convert em to VOB's


----------



## jessman

What are VOB's? Are they the only format that will be able to work with a dvd you want to watch? Cause I burned those files I had when they were in mpeg and avi format, and they played, they just did not have any audio at all with them for some reason


----------



## smz

VOBS are what the DVD format basically is. they work off the IFO files... it's all about authoring in general. personally with a quicktime .mov file, you probably will have better luck converting it to some kind of MPEG standard format but don't cheat yourself on the resolution because a DVD is going to need quite a bit. once you have a Mpeg or AVI file, there are utilities of all kinds to get it to a DVD format. Sometimes it will take re authoring but anything is possible. Personally, I convert to DIVX and watch them on my philip's DVD player with a built in USB jack. Or burn them to cd/dvd and watch them on any divx compatible dvd home player.


----------



## jessman

can you link me to a program that gets it to a dvd format? I currently use this:

http://http://media-convert.com/convert/

It doens't have an option to convert files to .vob or .ifo though


----------



## smz

Hi, I found a nice site with a variety of programs that do exactly what you are attempting to do. However, since I have never done this personally or used any of these particular products, you may want to read up a bit more before choosing one. But here is the link

http://www.brothersoft.com/downloads/mov-to-dvd.html

also I did find one freeware solution that you can surely give a try since it's cost is zero and unlike most shareware, it's not a limited program.
here is the link for it:
http://www.softslist.com/download-4-15-71848.html

if you still need more assistance because perhaps re authoring is necessary. you can google it. a matter a fact i have a partial recollection of getting another format to the vobs but then having to use a reauthoring program to get the vobs compatible .ifo files where you can then drag and drop the final folder into a program like Nero for a fully compliant DVD.









I'm not an expert at this but clearly know the basics and maybe that freeware program will work out for you?

Let us know out here!

SMZ



jessman said:


> can you link me to a program that gets it to a dvd format? I currently use this:
> 
> http://http://media-convert.com/convert/
> 
> It doens't have an option to convert files to .vob or .ifo though


----------



## jessman

I will let you guys know how it goes. Right now I am having major problems after installing Win Vista yesterday though, so gotta get that sorted first.

One thing is weird though. You guys say that files need to be in .vob, then converted to .ifo to be able to burn to a dvd, but Using Nero vision express I added .avi files, and when I got to the preview step, they worked fine, and I was even able to burn them to a dvd, and watch it on my comp, with the only problem being that the audio was cut out of them. Any idea why that would happen?


----------



## redsunx

Haha, thats not what they meant when you convert a movie the ifo files can sometimes be the remote,menu, or get super dvd creator 9.30 wich is the best software in the world wich does all your needs for you. And for your sync problem: Bad conversion , bad burn, bad dvd's


----------



## jessman

Where can I get this super dvd program, and how much does it cost?


----------



## ebackhus

CyberPower's PowerDVD will convert on-the-fly from most any format so long as your PC has the necessary codecs.


----------



## jessman

I just tried cucusoft, and I gotta admit I really liked it. Only thing was I don;t know if the full version has a create dvd menu option on it. Can anyone confirm this? Cause if it does then I will buy it right away!!


----------



## jessman

okI spoke to soon. I just put the newly made dvd in to view it and this time I did get audio, except it was all garbled, and the video was extremly choppy. It was like someone was fast forwarding it or soething. That is as best as I can describe.

I burned 2 .movs, and 2.avi's for the test run and cucusoft said that it had convertred everyhting and burned everything fine. What happened?


----------



## Terrister

Please post your system specs.


----------



## jessman

Intel Core 2 duo 2.4 ghz Processor, Geforce 7950 vid card, 300GB HDD, Lightscribe writemaster DVD multi recorder drive, 750W PSU, Logitech mouse, Saitek keyboard


----------



## Terrister

OK. That rules out the hardware not being up to the task.


----------



## smz

Funny you mentioned that software maker Cucusoft. I did have the registered version to a couple of their converter suites...I guess the whole thing is that getting a simple video and audio stream from one to another may not be as difficult as it seems. I would think that it would be much more common for there to be applications out there to make DVD's simplistically from .avi or .mpg files as opposed to .wmv, .rm, or .mov.

I could be wrong but a long time ago when I was new to this whole thing. I used my friend's copy of a very expensive suite called Sonic Sceneartist. This had something in there called demuxxing and other wierd terms. It was almost like manually authoring your own dvd. You may find my opinion above true by doing a google on avi to dvd or mpeg to dvd possibly even divx to dvd where divx is a lot of the time seen as a .avi anyhow.

i mentioned this in my first post, be careful with the beginning and ending resolutions. if you are starting out with resolution based on the VCD format, once it hits DVD it's going to look HORRIBLE.

Again my way of doing things is as simple as it gets. Whatever video you have, just get it to mpeg, divx, or xvid format and buy yourself a $39 philip's dvd player and rock and roll... You can burn the .avi or .mpg file as a data disc or copy the video file to a flash drive, removable hard drive, or any usb storage based device. Plug it into the philip's dvd player and when you turn on the player, it brings up what looks like a file manager. For those who already have newer dvd players in the house, you may already have DIVX capabilities.... In this case, just burn the file to the blank CDR or DVDR as a DATA disk not VIDEO or anyother predefined template. Just the same as if you were copying a bunch of files to a blank to pull up on any other computer.

I may have gone above and beyond what I should of in this post but perhaps my tips could help achieve your goal more efficiently by getting everything to the proper format to run the convert.

You got a system (just like mine) so it's going to boogie pretty good. I wonder if anyone makes any multicore based video conversion software yet? Imagine running 4.8ghz on one encoding process. WOW!


----------



## jessman

Thanks for the post SMZ, I see what you are getting at. Our dvd player was purchased in 2002 or 03 (Can't remember exactly), and is an omnitron, and was $40 at the time.

If at all possible though I want to avoid that method, just because it means I gotta buy another dvd player, and also I was really hoping to have an authentic looking dvd with menus and stuff for the family. (yes it's family vids)

But yeah, like I said I have come close to the goal. One time perfect video, but with no audio, and the other time audio, and video, but the audio was garbled, and the video chopped (this was when I used cucsoft trial version)


----------



## h3272930

You can try to use *SuperDVD Video Editor*,It's a free software,But it's very powerful.！


----------



## redsunx

OH did you make the reginal settings to NTSC?


----------



## jessman

yeah settings are NTSC


----------



## MoonRiverws

For Mac users:
You can driectly *Burn MOV to DVD on Mac*


----------

